# African dwarf frog might be sick



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Hi, my African dwarf frog is looking a bit funny. His head has this circle on it, right behind his eyes like on top of his head, and there’s white patches on his back. I’m just going to fill out the emergency form anyways, but if you know anything about this, please help!

I also need to rehome him this or next week, so any info is super helpful!

Additional Important Info: He's 9 years old, and his brother died on Sunday. 

*Housing:*
How many gallons is your tank? 20 gallon long, divided into 4 sections. 
Does it have a filter? Yes
Does it have a heater? Yes
What temperature is your tank? 78
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Does your Betta have tank mates? What kind? 1, 2, 3 section has a betta, and 4th section had 2 frogs, but one frog died on Sunday. 

*Food:*
What food brand do you use? Zoo Med Aquatic Frog Food, Fluval Bug Bites, and freeze dried soaked bloodworms 2x a week.
Do you feed flakes or pellets? Pellets
Freeze-dried? Twice a week, soaked.
How often do you feed your Betta? How much? Every other day, 4 ish pellets. 

*Maintenance:
Before* your Betta became ill how often did you perform a water change? Once a week.
What percentage of water did you change? 20%
What is the source of your water? Spring Water
Do you vacuum the substrate or just dip out water? Water evaporates itself (no lid) and I use turkey baster to spot clean.
What additives do you use other than conditioner? What brand of conditioner? API Stress Coat

*Water Parameters:*
What are your water parameters? Please give exact numbers. If tested by pet store please get exact numbers. "Fine" or "Safe" won't help us help you. Important: Test your water _before_ the regular water change; not after one.

Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 15-20
pH: 8+
Hardness (GH): n/a
Alkalinity (KH): n/a

*Symptoms and Treatment:*
When did you first notice the symptoms? The circle was there for a few months, but the white patches since I moved them into the 20 gal long divided.
How has your Betta’s appearance changed? Strange circle on his head, above the eyes, and white patches on back.
How has your Betta’s behavior changed? Still the same.
Is your Betta still eating? Not really.
Have you started treating your Betta? If so, how? Quarantined him.
Does your Betta have any history of being ill? No
How long have you owned your Betta? I've had him for half a year, but he's 9.
Was he or she ill or suffering some sort of damage when purchased? The circle was there before I got him and his brother, his brother was blind but didnt have the circle.



















Please let me know what I can do to help him! I've got to rehome him before next year.

Thanks,
Emily


----------



## Emma_x (Nov 18, 2021)

That is a OLD man! It could be a fungal infection that’s good you quarantined him cause it can effect bettas too. Honestly that’s why I don’t like divided tanking IMO. Anyways I would find some African dwarf frog safe anti fungal meds. Clean water is key too. Do research on it


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Emma_x said:


> That is a OLD man! It could be a fungal infection that’s good you quarantined him cause it can effect bettas too. Honestly that’s why I don’t like divided tanking IMO. Anyways I would find some African dwarf frog safe anti fungal meds. Clean water is key too. Do research on it


Yep…he has fungus all over him now  and I’m noticing signs in my bettas too. Thanks for your help! I’m going to get meds asap.


----------



## Emma_x (Nov 18, 2021)

AlphaBettas said:


> Yep…he has fungus all over him now  and I’m noticing signs in my bettas too. Thanks for your help! I’m going to get meds asap.


Ok. I would seperate them all.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Emma_x said:


> Ok. I would seperate them all.


Meds aren't working, probably because he's super old too..its harder to heal. He's floating, barely moving and has giant white patches all over him T-T
I think he'll pass away tonight or tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help <3


----------



## Emma_x (Nov 18, 2021)

AlphaBettas said:


> Meds aren't working, probably because he's super old too..its harder to heal. He's floating, barely moving and has giant white patches all over him T-T
> I think he'll pass away tonight or tomorrow. Thanks so much for your help <3


Yeah , I don’t know what to say. maybe it’s just time to let him go considering how old he is


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Emma_x said:


> Yeah , I don’t know what to say. maybe it’s just time to let him go considering how old he is


Thanks...I'm going to let him go peacefully 💕


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

He has passed 😭


----------



## Emma_x (Nov 18, 2021)

AlphaBettas said:


> He has passed 😭


Aww I’m so sorry for your loss. I bet he had an amazing life with you!


----------

